# pics that can compete with zachdank's?



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

just wondering cause hes got all the sickest photos ive seen on the forum. if youve got em post up


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my best


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Here's my best


Beat me to it.

Any picture containing the king of crunkjuice bikerfox himsleff dominates zachy


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Any picture containing the king of crunkjuice bikerfox himsleff dominates zachy


Werdzor.

More leotards in the legion!!.


----------



## BKRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

Stinc


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

BKRacer said:


> Stinc


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Here's my best


Dude you have some issues and should seek help


----------



## FormulaX (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't compete with the Legion, but here is my best to offer. Its pretty limited in north east oklahoma.


----------



## FormulaX (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is one more. its all I got.. man I need to go take more pictures!


----------



## FormulaX (Mar 15, 2005)

zachdank said:


> that's fycking dope. u rock.


Thanks alot! That mean a lot coming from you.  You can check out the video of that jump on the thread titled "My newest gap, Good Stuff" Later!


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

zachdank said:


> i think he means some one other than teh legion u clown.


the lod throws down so hard mere mortals seem velveeta-ish. here are a few of me, my friends, riding buds and also some shots from last years keystone jump jam that i took.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nice*



dream4est said:


> the lod throws down so hard mere mortals seem velveeta-ish. here are a few of me, my friends, riding buds and also some shots from last years keystone jump jam that i took.


Hannah throwing down broken hand/wrist and all...


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

DownHillFast said:


> Hannah throwing down broken hand/wrist and all...


yeah shes pretty tight. it was the opening day at the stone last year and i tried to ride with a broken wrist. one run killed me so i decided to talk to the hottest chick on a bike i could find. i turn around and hannah is throwin down with a cast street style on some park bench. a real nice person as well.


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

ya formula i saw your thread thats pretty awsome


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

im watin for shuntavi to post and own all of those pics!


----------



## monk (Jan 30, 2004)

bbowman88 said:


> just wondering cause hes got all the sickest photos ive seen on the forum. if youve got em post up


Can't quite compete but here are some of my favorites from our super rad crew a few years back when we were goin' 'medium':
almost 5 years ago now








3 years ago








3 years ago
































































and if ya meant "grainy" to compete with zachs heres one:








and some more of darth bunner
































and our newest aquisition to crew thick:








he's goin big these days while the rest of us are busy racin', wackin', boatin', kite surfin', takin' er easy ridin' xc or gettin divorced. Go big while you can kids cause the desire and ability doesn't last foerever. Take lots of pics so you can remember the sweet times and have memories of when you threw down gnarcore style. Photos courtesy of:
www.freeridewest.com
www.cactusbike.com
poppa d
monk
phoenix ken
summit side productions


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

by boatin you dont mean whitewater kayaking do you?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

finchy said:


> im watin for shuntavi to post and own all of those pics!


here's some...










this thread is about to become uber-slow...





































go to their website ( https://shuntavibikes.com/ ) for more stuff.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

You know Jonas?

Tell him to put his front wheel down and to quit casing our jumps at geiger.  

Where do you live? I'm in Tahoe.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ok here you go


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

www.pinkbike.com

same amount of photoshopping wannabe "pictures", but more likely to be accompanied by understandable writing, rather than juvenile Slang Of The Week "p0wnership" nonsense.


----------



## monk (Jan 30, 2004)

bbowman88 said:


> by boatin you dont mean whitewater kayaking do you?


no I wish it was that cool. By boating I mean sitting on your boat on the lake drinkin and gettin fatter!! you know who you are!



kidwoo said:


> You know Jonas?
> 
> Tell him to put his front wheel down and to quit casing our jumps at geiger.
> 
> Where do you live? I'm in Tahoe.


I am in AZ. Jonas is on our Cactus Crew race team and freeride team, he is good friends with our team manager. From what I have seen he rips and has an awesome attitude. Good representation. I will be riding/filming with him hopefully in the next couple weeks...looking forward to it. Yeah, he's got the old school fly with your front end in the air style...weird because he has only been riding for a couple years and that style is old school


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

monk said:


> no I wish it was that cool. By boating I mean sitting on your boat on the lake drinkin and gettin fatter!! you know who you are!
> 
> I am in AZ. Jonas is on our Cactus Crew race team and freeride team, he is good friends with our team manager. From what I have seen he rips and has an awesome attitude. Good representation. I will be riding/filming with him hopefully in the next couple weeks...looking forward to it. Yeah, he's got the old school fly with your front end in the air style...weird because he has only been riding for a couple years and that style is old school


Yeah he's a cool kid for sure. We've been doing a lot of building at some of our winter spots this year. Shoot me a pm when you're headed up this way. I can show you some terrain that's a little less well known......some of new, some of it old but revitalized.


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

> ok here you go


aww


----------



## monk (Jan 30, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Yeah he's a cool kid for sure. We've been doing a lot of building at some of our winter spots this year. Shoot me a pm when you're headed up this way. I can show you some terrain that's a little less well known......some of new, some of it old but revitalized.


I appreciate the invite and I would definately like to see the locals only area, take some pics, checkout some lines. Jonas and some of his crew are coming here to AZ to check some of our stuff but I hope to get out that way end of summer after my canada trip. Got a bunch of friends in Tahoe area and can't wait to ride there. I'll let ya know when I'm there


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

If Dank got a decent cam his pics would be way tighter, but the vid shots kinda ruin the shreddin IMO. Dank still throws down tho.

go to www.dylandeandesigns.com for some of the sickest DH shots around.

Spomer rules anyone on here as well just check the latest decline.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

biker3 said:


> If Dank got a decent cam his pics would be way tighter, but the vid shots kinda ruin the shreddin IMO. Dank still throws down tho.


ummmm.......dank's pics are taken from a vid camera for their video...not camera shots for a magazine...  clips are just taken from it to share on here...don't hate...appreciate...


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ok here you go


Dude - that is so f*cking cool when guys flip the camera off for pictures. There's nothing that says "I'm a badass" like giving the finger to the camera. I've been working on new ways to flip the camera off when I go out riding, so the next time the friends and I are out goofing off with the camera, I can get some pics of me flipping off the camera...

"Check it - yo, neato kickout - with the bird!" or

"One handed wheelie - with the bird!" or

"Three pointer with my free hand - awww yeaaa - flippin' the BIRD, das right!!!"

Mad f*Cking style - those who can flip the bird, oh to be so original...

Yes, I know that's not you SMT.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

monk said:


> Can't quite compete but here are some of my favorites from our super rad crew a few years back when we were goin' 'medium':
> almost 5 years ago now.
> monk
> phoenix ken
> summit side productions


Woo, way to rep AZ monk 

I wanna hit Papago soo bad this summer, and if this weather keeps up a morning or before sunset ride wouldn't feel like you were in a furnace..And how is Sunrise for mt biking in the summer? A friend and I are thinking about going up there for atleast a day or two this summer break.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

nice shots. post more everyone. i think the flavor of the thread (and most of the photo threads) is not pro photo skillz but rather just shots of nice riding and good builds. thats why the thread starter referred to zach. we know that these shots by us amatuers are not pro-qual but thats not (and never is) the point. if we all were spomer/pjohn/motionboy pro shooters many of the stunts you see would never get built in the first place because core riders take photos just to represent their builds and good times, not to sell calendars or get into mags.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ok here you go


isn't that the coke fiend himself??  just teasin' ya Beau


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

irieness said:


> ummmm.......dank's pics are taken from a vid camera for their video...not camera shots for a magazine...  clips are just taken from it to share on here...don't hate...appreciate...


Read my post chode, I know his pics are a vid. They arent good pics, thats fact. Im not hating, he knows they are crap quality. If a decent photog was shooting for them with a nice camera his pictures would be even better, but to sit here and call his pics "quality" is just retarted. I appreciate good pictures as much as anyone thats why I hang on Ridemonkey way moreso then here.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Read my post chode, I know his pics are a vid. They arent good pics, thats fact. Im not hating, he knows they are crap quality. If a decent photog was shooting for them with a nice camera his pictures would be even better, but to sit here and call his pics "quality" is just retarted. I appreciate good pictures as much as anyone thats why I hang on Ridemonkey way moreso then here.


I'd be careful skippy - I've never met irieness, but I'd be willing to bet that she could probably feed you that TLD lid mom and dad bought for you, meaning you'd have to save your allowance for a whole week to get another.

"Read my post chode" - what a d1ck...


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My biggest huck to date, taken from a video....... 
"Weak Sauce....."


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Read my post chode, I know his pics are a vid. They arent good pics, thats fact. Im not hating, he knows they are crap quality. If a decent photog was shooting for them with a nice camera his pictures would be even better, but to sit here and call his pics "quality" is just retarted. I appreciate good pictures as much as anyone thats why I hang on Ridemonkey way moreso then here.


you're the chode for acting like such a little beotch...It wasn't negative and it wasn't only directed at you...yeah the pic quality sucks...it's already known...I was just poking a little fun at the people making fun of it...you're having a little trouble picking up on sarcasm today aren't ya...  (the wink gives you a telltale sign of sarcasm, for future reference...)


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

irieness said:


> isn't that the coke fiend himself??  just teasin' ya Beau


Nope! Not me?? I wish I could be riding. I have been doing the whole school thing lately. Finals week is done this week though! Then Summer begins. Here's what I have been busy with. Had to make a friend to ride with  But he's a damn roadie.










vid here---->
https://www.fooriders.com/webmain/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=226434#226434

....and yes the dank was on fire during design/sketch/construction


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

more?


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

this is the best pic thread ever!


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

irieness said:


> you're the chode for acting like such a little beotch...It wasn't negative and it wasn't only directed at you...yeah the pic quality sucks...it's already known...I was just poking a little fun at the people making fun of it...you're having a little trouble picking up on sarcasm today aren't ya...  (the wink gives you a telltale sign of sarcasm, for future reference...)


Okay you quoted me and you pointed a smiley at me as well? Sorry for not being able to read minds but as far as Im concerned it was directly at me. You dont know me, I dont know you I am a respectable rider and I respect other riders. Me blatantly acting like a dumbass ******* should be fairly easy to decipher by the common man but sarcasm without words is a tad harder to recieve even by the smartest of folk. BTW chode is my word you have to think of your own. Sorry for the confusion please be down with PBR if u can forgive.

BTW to singletrack, I bought my TLD along with my entire bike. All on me, Ive worked at a shop for an entire year to pay for it. Think what you want but I work my tail off for nice stuff, ask sherpa if you dont believe me. I pay my own race fees and for most of my bike trips as well. Granted I dont pay for room, board and clothing but the bike stuff is me and me alone. I get angry because this forum used to be respectful. Tons of people used to post pics. All it is now is Dank lurker groupies who dont even know the sport and are more worried about GOING BIG for the internet then learning real technique. PBR is cleanin up MTBR and bringin racing back to life with a little southern flavor by god.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

word word


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

the thread isnt titled "hostility"- it says pics. just enjoy what people are posting and put something up yourself if you have it. 

imo zachdank and the legion still consistantly have the best pictures but alot of stuff people are riding in this thread look like a whole lot of fun.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry everybody but i have to say that teh legion still throws her down more gnarcore then any body else. And so conistently giving us pics(to look at and wish we were that good).I ferget is WCH part of teh legion caus he can throw it down pretty hard.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Ok Ok I Am In*

Here is a few of the local yocals from the great pacific N.W.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

biker3 said:


> groupies who dont even know the sport and are more worried about GOING BIG for the internet then learning real technique. PBR is cleanin up MTBR and bringin racing back to life with a little southern flavor by god.


Fycking hella word. Jbelt knows what's up.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

biker3 said:


> BTW chode is my word you have to think of your own.


Actually..chode is yeswayjay's word.

Search Button > j00.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Okay you quoted me and you pointed a smiley at me as well? Sorry for not being able to read minds but as far as Im concerned it was directly at me. You dont know me, I dont know you I am a respectable rider and I respect other riders. Me blatantly acting like a dumbass ******* should be fairly easy to decipher by the common man but sarcasm without words is a tad harder to recieve even by the smartest of folk. BTW chode is my word you have to think of your own. Sorry for the confusion please be down with PBR if u can forgive.
> 
> I get angry because this forum used to be respectful. Tons of people used to post pics. All it is now is Dank lurker groupies who dont even know the sport and are more worried about GOING BIG for the internet then learning real technique. PBR is cleanin up MTBR and bringin racing back to life with a little southern flavor by god.


I quoted you because it went along with your statement of why the pics are such crappy quality...and I figured you wouldn't take it personally...usually you have a sense of humor...

and being as naive as I am...the whole ******* argument went straight over my head...  I was just toying with ya about your PMS....and I already noticed that chode is your word for the week...please change it soon... 

instead of pissing and moaning about only STINC pics...maybe you should get people to post other pics like other people have recently...and start posting more of your PBR crew...maybe you'll be able to pick up more groupies of your own... 

ps...the shirtless riding pics are still total hawtness....


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

irieness said:


> I quoted you because it went along with your statement of why the pics are such crappy quality...and I figured you wouldn't take it personally...usually you have a sense of humor...
> 
> and being as naive as I am...the whole ******* argument went straight over my head...  I was just toying with ya about your PMS....and I already noticed that chode is your word for the week...please change it soon...
> 
> ...


Ok, and had I known u were a girl, I would have never gone off hence my apology. A southern gentlemen never hits or screams at a woman, unless he is on an extreme meth binge. Chode is such an amazing word i dono if I can let it go so quick.

I heart groupies.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

jbelt is the rhett butler of the new melinnium, watch out ladies


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Ok, and had I known u were a girl, I would have never gone off hence my apology. A southern gentlemen never hits or screams at a woman, unless he is on an extreme meth binge. Chode is such an amazing word i dono if I can let it go so quick.
> 
> I heart groupies.


Irieness is z-danks girl


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Fycking hella word. Jbelt knows what's up.


Of course the PBR knows whats up, because we are up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Dude - that is so f*cking cool when guys flip the camera off for pictures. There's nothing that says "I'm a badass" like giving the finger to the camera. I've been working on new ways to flip the camera off when I go out riding, so the next time the friends and I are out goofing off with the camera, I can get some pics of me flipping off the camera...
> 
> "Check it - yo, neato kickout - with the bird!" or
> 
> ...


singletrack relax and roll with it...next time you post can you count to 10 before you begin to type...

no that guys is too skinny to be me


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

zachdank said:


> she's also my sister.


Now theres some Southern pride!


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> she's also my sister.


This thread is gettin nasty. Incest is best, put your sister to the test


----------



## dhdogg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Chutes and Ladders pictures*

So the event was a no go, but since you are all comparing pictures, check out some of the shots I took during the session in ashland on saturday. My buddies were the first two off the road gap and the showtime jump. Check the link below for the pics

http://westsidefreeride.com/v-web/gallery/albums.php

DHDogg


----------



## dhdogg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Chutes and Ladders pictures*

Since you all were comparing pix let me throw a couple of shots from this weekend in there. We went to chutes and ladders and though the comp did not go down, the session did and 2 of my buddies were the first to launch the road gap and the showtime jump. Check it here:

http://westsidefreeride.com/v-web/gallery/albums.php

DHDogg


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

*for those of you who haven't seen it....*

Wang (RIP) decided to huck the Great Wall of China. He slipped on the take off, and subsequently, Wang ate it and died. He is still a great hero. Here are some photos of his legendary jump.




























RIP Wang, you are a legend forever!


----------



## dhdogg (Nov 29, 2004)

zachdank said:


> common brah, you allready said that in teh first page of this thread.


yeah brah, I know I posted it to the wrong spot. Thanks for reminding me 

Your pix are up on that site too and they are sick, you should email some more in!

DHD


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> Wang (RIP) decided to huck the Great Wall of China. He slipped on the take off, and subsequently, Wang ate it and died. He is still a great hero. Here are some photos of his legendary jump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahaha. That one is still funny.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Ok, and had I known u were a girl, I would have never gone off hence my apology. A southern gentlemen never hits or screams at a woman, unless he is on an extreme meth binge. Chode is such an amazing word i dono if I can let it go so quick.
> 
> I heart groupies.


no apologies needed...wouldn't be "Zach's girl" (I hate that title...I wear the pants around here!!) if I didn't know how to hang with the big boys... 

and I thought "lover girl" under my avatar made it clear...guess I should put "I'm a girl please don't hurt my feelings" 

so I get to be a PBR groupie again??


----------



## dhdogg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Chutes and ladders road gap*

I just posted some vid clips from the road gap at chutes and ladders.

The last guy pedals up to the launch and skies it, then crashes way down the hill. he pulled his brakes in the air and you can see him pitch forward in the air.

http://st31.startlogic.com:8080/builderapp/westside/page6.html

DHD


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

dhdogg said:


> I just posted some vid clips from the road gap at chutes and ladders.
> 
> The last guy pedals up to the launch and skies it, then crashes way down the hill. he pulled his brakes in the air and you can see him pitch forward in the air.
> 
> ...


sweet. Thanks man!


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

zachdank said:


> poor little gonzo. can't get enough attention today.


pot-kettle-black, Junior. who keeps posting "hellzor" pictures of his "p0wning" riders?

nice to see your fragile ego needs daily stroking to remain in its current ramshackle state.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

zachdank said:


> $hits played fool. you've said it in ery thread. we got a vid to promote.
> funny $hit iz, you used to get under my skin a little back in teh day. now i realize that your just a poor washed up old man w/ nothing better to do.  oh yeah Josh Bender told me about the restraing order. U take your meds today man boobs?


you almost are funny. if I'm a washed up old man, based on how often I post, what does that make you, Supreme Spammer? you must be BEYOND washed up and well past OLD.

hellzor. I p0wn your soul, loser. and tell your "girl"friend to get her syphilitic snatch fixed, will ya? my tool's about to fall off thanks to her red snapper of death.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

no need to get angry at his girl just cuz u know that you could never get one half as cool man...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> you almost are funny. if I'm a washed up old man, based on how often I post, what does that make you, Supreme Spammer? you must be BEYOND washed up and well past OLD.
> 
> hellzor. I p0wn your soul, loser. and tell your "girl"friend to get her syphilitic snatch fixed, will ya? my tool's about to fall off thanks to her red snapper of death.


Why do you act like that?

You behave as if you're so far above this pedantic crap but then never cease to elevate (degrade really) almost every interaction with which you involve yourself.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Why do you act like that?
> 
> You behave as if you're so far above this pedantic crap but then never cease to elevate (degrade really) almost every interaction with which you involve yourself.


I think he might've wandered out of the political forum to go "slumming" - you know, like the priest who gets caught smoking crack with some hooker in his car?

Apparently his mom never told him how f*cked up it is to make such comments about women he doesn't even know.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> and tell your "girl"friend to get her syphilitic snatch fixed, will ya? my tool's about to fall off thanks to her red snapper of death.


ahahahaha....you wish you could have me...that's from the skanky hoes you have to pay to F**k you cuz you're sooooo washed up....not to mention chicks don't dig man boobs...(it's a good thing it's gonna fall off...we wouldn't want you to procreate...)

hey, I'll be in Spearfish, SD for two weeks...you can come down and meet the woman of your dreams...cuz I know you're dying to meet me...you've given me enough invites to come meet you to be considered a stalker.. 

and BTW...what the F**k is wrong with you??? I've met people with severe mental disorders that are more sane than you...


----------



## Wadsworth McStackton (Nov 15, 2004)

Re-High Jacking this post. Here's a few of a brah of mine. Same drop different angles.

Oooff


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Wadsworth McStackton said:


> Re-High Jacking this post. Here's a few of a brah of mine. Same drop different angles.
> 
> Oooff


nice. im working a line off a similar rock on my property. keep postin folks and ignore the bs in this thread.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

here are a couple more from the state all mtbrs should visit this summer. ill even give ya the grand tour.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

Wadsworth McStackton said:


> Re-High Jacking this post. Here's a few of a brah of mine. Same drop different angles.


Hey brah! You're going to blow my cover as a total poser on this site! Here's a pic that should re-assure everyone that I CAN'T RIDE. Good times....


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

And here's a pic to assure everyone that Wadsworth can't ride either.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> you almost are funny......


hahaha, gonzo is in love with zach, as soon as zachs name show up gonz is right there like a little puppy with his unconditional love....

as soon as he logs on to the site he immediately does a search for Zachdank....


----------



## monk (Jan 30, 2004)

dream4est said:


> here are a couple more from the state all mtbrs should visit this summer. ill even give ya the grand tour.


what state is that again??

Most of the enclosed pics are taken from FRdub. I didn't shoot them all but alot of them. (the crappy ones) Some of them were from FL but most are from AZ....had to throw in some pics that my buddy Andy took cause he is the man.

here are a couple of my boy Palmer. He is 16 and new to riding but is a pro skiier so he is dominating us all quickly:

















a nice gap and big drop too - tyler stompin it









todd bosch stomping the dollar bill drop









joe metz boulder city









Jason Smith









Wade in Florida 









florida local uncle jimmi flippin one of their big doubles









and a few more from our backyard to finish er off
steve o










































I freakin love pics, it is soo fun going back and seein all the fun you've had!! the cheasy jersey you wore three years ago, the xc helmet while dh'in, the crappy bike you had and seein where yer at in comparison to what we were ridin. This was really fun gatherin these up.


----------

